# Is yours a psychopath, a sociopath or a narcissist? A Doctor shows the differences



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd say by the look on her face, she's a narcisociopsychopath. :lol:

I'll watch and figure it out.


Edit: possible sociopath, only possible. I'm not a doctor and 12 minutes isn't enough for me to be educated enough to diagnose.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm normal now! Yay! Mostly, depending on the person I deal with, which depends if I see them as human.

Does that still make me sociopathic? :scratchhead:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I'm normal now! Yay! Mostly, depending on the person I deal with, which depends if I see them as human.
> 
> Does that still make me sociopathic? <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/scratchhead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Scratchhead" ></a>


Yes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


Dude, when you can see all people as human beings, regardless of their actions, you will know you are thinking in “normal” terms.

I would suggest for you books by Bryan Stevenson. We are not defined by the worst action or choices we have made. We are human regardless.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Dude, when you can see all people as human beings, regardless of their actions, you will know you are thinking in “normal” terms.
> 
> I would suggest for you books by Bryan Stevenson. We are not defined by the worst action or choices we have made. We are human regardless.


Well some things are simply not possible. Oh well, I'm close to "normal" enough 

Enough to blend in and infiltrate the circles of "normals" > Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We're probably this, that, and the other thing. 

I'll ask the voices in my head, one of us will get back to you.

😁


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

These fun buzzwords are on the rise due to the internet and crime shows.

In reality, a very SMALL portion of the population are actually diagnosably any of these things.

In other words: even if your ex "seems" like they had NPD or are a sociopath or whatever.....they probably don't. Because statistics. They might just be crappy people or they just didn't love you. It sucks, but it's not necessarily pathology.

One of my pet peeves is internet diagnoses - especially Borderline Personality Disorder, which seems to be a popular copy and paste diagnosis


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

2ntnuf said:


> I'd say by the look on her face, she's a narcisociopsychopath. :lol:
> 
> I'll watch and figure it out.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are supposed to diagnose the psychologist who is speaking lol

The guy interviewing her doesn't seem very bright.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> One of my pet peeves is internet diagnoses - especially Borderline Personality Disorder, which seems to be a popular copy and paste diagnosis


Bonus points for someone throwing out "BPD" and half of the responses read it as Borderline Personality Disorder and the other half as Bi-Polar Disorder. Impact on the "discussion": none.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Bonus points for someone throwing out "BPD" and half of the responses read it as Borderline Personality Disorder and the other half as Bi-Polar Disorder. Impact on the "discussion": none.


I Know!

There's a guy on another forum who never posts except to come out of the woodwork when a man says "my wife/GF was in a bad mood yesterday and suddenly today she's happy!" to post the same long post about how his wife/GF probably has BPD. Then he goes back into his hidey hole lol


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We're probably this, that, and the other thing.
> 
> I'll ask the voices in my head, one of us will get back to you.
> 
> 😁


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> Bonus points for someone throwing out "BPD" and half of the responses read it as Borderline Personality Disorder and the other half as Bi-Polar Disorder. Impact on the "discussion": none.


Well, my ex is both, and a narcissist extraordinaire to boot.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I was once accused by a sociopath of being a sociopath.

Yes, it hurt my head too lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Back in the 80s I dated a guy who was manic depressive. He had to regularly take his Lithium pills and forgo alcohol. I understand that term has now morphed into BPD. He was doing very professionally when I dated him but I hear now he has really regressed.

The only term I really understand is passive aggressive.

I prefer to look at specific maneuvers that people try on me and how to manage those.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

personofinterest said:


> I was once accused by a sociopath of being a sociopath.
> 
> Yes, it hurt my head too lol


Reality is everyone more or less has some sociopathic traits, not everything is black and white. It's only black and white nowadays with all the labeling because the courts and insurance companies require a thin red line.

My girlfriend too, as loving and caring as she is, shares some of my darker sides though she had the benefit of guidance and a positive environment where as I did not. Sometimes it takes one to know one, but it doesn't mean it's all bad. We each have to find our failings and work to be better people.

But your ex, it's also possible he was just projecting.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> I was once accused by a sociopath of being a sociopath.
> 
> Yes, it hurt my head too lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am quite enjoying this thread.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Sociopath all the way, thank God he’s out of my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Sociopath.... very few people have any clue as to what we are.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I tried to be a sociopath but I wasn’t great at manipulating people.
I was a so-so path.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> I tried to be a sociopath but I wasn’t great at manipulating people.
> I was a so-so path.


You win everything


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

My family is the Who's Who of the DSM-5. Which is why I have no contact whatsoever with them.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> My family is the Who's Who of the DSM-5. Which is why I have no contact whatsoever with them.


I used to speak with my family all the time. That changed recently. 

The worst thing i can do around my family is know what i am talking about. 

I have literally invented stuff that they use, but they call me arrogant if i try to explain the limitations and capabilities. 


I am not even sure if they know that i was the one who invented them... 

I recently learned that I'm qualified to teach something that nobody else is qualified and available to teach in my state. It is a skill that will undoubtably save a lot of lives. 

No point in letting my family know. They would just call me an arrogant ass hole. 


I have given my family a lot... well over a hundred thousand dollars in just monetary support alone. And they have never missed an opportunity to let me know how much of a monster i am. 

I'm actually quite relieved to no longer have their contact information.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As'laDain said:


> I used to speak with my family all the time. That changed recently.
> The worst thing i can do around my family is know what i am talking about.
> I have literally invented stuff that they use, but they call me arrogant if i try to explain the limitations and capabilities.
> 
> ...


I would have just cut off all assistance, watch them grovel at my feet once they need help. Then laugh lol - it's satisfying ya know 

And no I wouldn't give them anything no matter how much they begged. I would derive pleasure from their suffering.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I would have just cut off all assistance, watch them grovel at my feet once they need help. Then laugh lol - it's satisfying ya know
> 
> And no I wouldn't give them anything no matter how much they begged. I would derive pleasure from their suffering.


Good lord would that be satisfying... but, it would also feel pointless. 

I took my parents in when they went bankrupt and lost everything. Neither of my brothers were willing or able. I used to hope they would start making intelligent decisions about their own future. It will never happen. 

If they had any idea how much money i am actually worth, they would probably be up my ass all the time. They will never know. 

I talk to inmates in prison almost every day when i am home. My mother loves to tell me how i am going to get my daughter killed or raped because of who i talk to. 

I can relate to convicted criminals better than i can to my own family. 

So much for blood, right? I'm better off without them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As'laDain said:


> Good lord would that be satisfying... but, it would also feel pointless.
> I took my parents in when they went bankrupt and lost everything. Neither of my brothers were willing or able. I used to hope they would start making intelligent decisions about their own future. It will never happen.


Oh it wouldn't be pointless in my opinion. You will force them to suffer the consequences of their actions. Think of it as education 

Just as one educates a child not to bite the hand that feeds you.

Not to mention even if they will never learn, not everything has to have a point to it. Pleasure doesn't have to have a point to it


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not a sociopath. I just really don't give a F about people.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Oh it wouldn't be pointless in my opinion. You will force them to suffer the consequences of their actions. Think of it as education
> 
> Just as one educates a child not to bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> Not to mention even if they will never learn, not everything has to have a point to it. Pleasure doesn't have to have a point to it


Lol, as fun as that would be, i have more important things to worry about. 

I would rather let them just wake some day. Ill be gone.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

As'laDain said:


> Lol, as fun as that would be, i have more important things to worry about.
> 
> I would rather let them just wake some day. Ill be gone.


https://www.skilledsurvival.com/how-to-disappear-completely/


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As'laDain said:


> Lol, as fun as that would be, i have more important things to worry about.
> 
> I would rather let them just wake some day. Ill be gone.


Lol you shouldn't have to worry about it 

Just cut them out, then sit back, watch, and be entertained lol


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> https://www.skilledsurvival.com/how-to-disappear-completely/


Wife of Asladain here, thought I'd respond to this.

Disappear? While the video has some good info, Asla essentially disappears as a hobby. The man has scared me numerous times because his foot fall is unnaturally quiet. Never mind that he can build a hide in the forest that is undetectable unless you fall into it, lol.

As for cutting his FOO out if his life, I think it was the best decision he could have made. They belittled him, questioned his parenting choices, and accused me of child abuse. They drained him not on financially but emotionally, never once supporting him in anything he wanted to do.

My FOO, even as dysfunctional as it is, has a saying, and Aska has seen it in action. And that saying is this: "Circle the Wagons." If anyone in the family is having a major issue, the call goes out and everyone heads back to my parents house to see what help can be given. It doesnt matter what fight any of us had the day before...we show up.

Asla's FOO is going to be left in the dust unfortunately, and it all their own doing.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

If you're dating someone who has a long list of psychotic exes to complain about, just remember - 

you're next.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

When I first lived with my now wife, about 25 years ago in college (long before we ever dated) she was studying Psychology and diagnosed me as a psychopath. When we first started living together as lovers 12 years ago, (after she got her degree) she told me that if I ever had an affair she would snap the lovechild's neck. I guess we were meant to be.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> One of my pet peeves is internet diagnoses - especially Borderline Personality Disorder, which seems to be a popular copy and paste diagnosis


That was part of the reason BPD diagnostic criteria changed drastically from DSM-IV to DSM-V.


----------

